# ARD und ZDF gratis HD bei Kabelfernsehen



## batmaan (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir einen neuen TV gekauft. Nun würde ich gerne HD empfangen bei den öffentlich rechtlichen Sendern. Ich habe nämlich gelesen, dass man diese kostenlos in HD sehen kann. 
Nun meine Frage: gilt das auch für Kabelfernsehen und wie empfange ich das? Einfachen Sendersuchlauf?

Danke!


----------



## Timsu (3. Juli 2012)

Ja ganz normalen digitalen Sendersuchlauf machen.
Es werden immer alle Sender ausgestrahlt, egal welcher Vertrag. Du kannst bloß manche (private) aufgrund fehlender/nicht freigeschalteter Smartcard nicht entschlüsseln.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. Juli 2012)

unternehmen.zdf.de: HDTV


----------



## batmaan (3. Juli 2012)

omit mit jedem HD-fähigen Satelliten- beziehungsweise Kabelempfangsgerät möglich.

Brauch ich also ein extra Gerät? Sry, bin ein noob in solchen Sachen.

Zusätzlich zum Bildschirm wird daher ein HDTV-Empfangsgerät

ok antwort gefunden. Müsste nur noch wissen ob mein TV sowas integriert hat.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2012)

Was hast Du denn für einen Fernseher? Wenn der DVB-C hat und Du per Kabel schaust, dann kannst Du die digitalen öfftl Rechtlichen ink. derer dritten Programme und Sonderkanäle wie zb ZDF Neo usw. digital empfangen und ARD, ZDF sowie ARTE auch als HD-Version. Bei den privaten nutzt Du dann halt die anlog gefundenen Sender - je nach Fernseher musst Du dann halt bei der Sendersuche analog UND digital wählen. GEFUNDEN werden auch die digitalen privaten Sender, selbst wenn Du die nicht empfangen "darfst" - deren Bild bleibt dann halt schwarz bzw. es kommt eine Meldung, dass Du dafür eine Smartcard brauchst.

Ach ja: welchen Kabelanbieter hast Du denn?


----------



## batmaan (3. Juli 2012)

also ich bin bei kabel deutschland.
dvb c hat der tv.
Ich habe aber keinen seperaten Hd receiver.

Trotzdem sollte das klappen, wenn ich euch richtig verstehe?


----------



## Timsu (3. Juli 2012)

Ja mach doch einfach ein Suchlauf, was ist denn dabei?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> also ich bin bei kabel deutschland.
> dvb c hat der tv.
> Ich habe aber keinen seperaten Hd receiver.


 bei nem im TV eingebauten Receiver muss man keine separate "HD-fähigkeit" haben, es gibt aber halt externe, die zB kein HDMI haben, und damit ginge HD dann halt nicht. Aber wenn der FErnseher selbst DVB-C hat, kann er auch immer HD.

Für pay-TV Sachen bräuchte der LCD einen CI-Slot, da kommt dann ein Modul mit ner Smartcard rein - das wäre u.a. nötig, wenn Du auch private Sender digital sehen willst, wobei Kabel D das evlt. nächstes Jahr eh kostenlos einspeis (bei unitymedia ist es wohl so)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Juli 2012)

Bei mir geht ARD/ZDF nicht in HD (empfangen ja - Bild ruckelt aber wie Seuche), bräuchte noch den Receiver von Kabel Deutschland oder ne Karte iirc (habe einen Samsung UE40ES5700 wenn ich mich recht entsinne).


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Bei mir geht ARD/ZDF nicht in HD (empfangen ja - Bild ruckelt aber wie Seuche), bräuchte noch den Receiver von Kabel Deutschland oder ne Karte iirc (habe einen Samsung UE40ES5700 wenn ich mich recht entsinne).


 Das liegt nciht an einer fehlenden Karte, sondern daran, dass Dein Empfang nicht gut ist, zumindest in dem Freqenzbereich für DVB-C. Bei analogem TV sieht man umso mehr Schnee, je schlechter das Signal ist - bei digital aber geht es entweder problemlos oder aber "abgehakt", mit Klötzchen, Bild+Tonruckeln oder auch einfach nur Schwarzbild. Selbst wenn es analog bei Dir einwandfrei scheint: das wird in einem niedrigeren Frequenzbereich gesendet als DVB-C. 


Gründe für schlechten Empfang: 

1) Bei älteren Hausanlagen ist bei Frequenzen ab ca 400MHz offiziell Sense, da man in dem Bereich früher gar keine Sender eingeplant hatte. Es wird twar auch über 400MHz mitverstärkt, aber nicht mehr so gut wie die niedrigeren Frequenzen, weil das einfach nicht vorgesehen war. Die digitalen Sender sind idR eher im oberen Bereich, AFAIK so ab 350MHz, und viele Sender sind auch deutlich über 400MHz - zumindest ist das bei mir so. , Da ist es mit dem Empfang dann sehr mau bei alten Hausanlagen. zB ARD HD ist bei mir bei 418MHz, RTL bei 442MHz. D.h. der Verstärker in Deinem Haus (ist idr im Keller in der Nähe der Einspeisung vom Kabelsignal) ist evlt. nur zu alt oder zu schwach für diese Frequenzen. Das heißt auch: analog kann das Bild trotzdem einwandfrei sein, weil das in dem Bereich ist, den der Verstärker auch offiziell verstärkt - "gutes Analogbild" ist also kein Beweis, dass in Sachen Empfang alles bestens ist bei Dir  

2) Manchmal hilft es auch schon, wenn ein Fachmann die Dose an der Wand mal durchmisst und eine neue, passende Dose einbaut, denn wenn da eine unpassende ist (hat mit der Signaldämpfung zu tun), kann man ebenfalls Probleme bekommen, die man bei analogen Sendern noch nicht merkt, und somit dann selbst bei ner alten Hausanlage dann doch DVB-C gut nutzen. 

Und in beiden FÄllen KANN es in Grenzfällen auch passieren, dass ein neuer/seperater Receiver aus dem schlechten Signal mehr rausholt als der Receiver/Tuner im Fernseher, so dass man mit einem separaten Receiver dann doch ein stabiles Bild hat. Aber du musst auf keinen Fall extra nen Receiver und ne Karte besorgen für die ÖRechtlichen Sender in DVB-C und HD.


Du kannst ja mal schauen, wie Dein Empfang bei ZB ARD HD ist: bei meinem Samsung muss ich nur die "info"-Taste gedrückt halten für 10-15 Sekunden, dann werden u.a. die Frequenz des gerade gewählten Senders, die Signalstärke und die Bitfehlerrate angezeigt. Poste mal die Werte.


----------



## batmaan (4. Juli 2012)

Hi,

Danke für die ausführlichen Antworten  Freut mich, dass ich HD damit sehen kann. Private Sender will ich vorerst nicht sehen, erst wenn sie gratis sind. 
Heute bekomme ich den TV und mach den Suchlauf. @Timsu, wollte vorbeugen.
Werd mich dann melden wenn ich fragen hab.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Juli 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*DAS* ist doch mal ein gescheiter Post! 

Ich gucke mir das heute Abend mal an, mein "normales" ARD zB hat wie auch Arte einen üblen Schneesturm und HD macht genau das was du beschreibst (und somit den schlechten Empfang bestätigt). Also den Empfang checken ...


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2012)

Also, Schnee bei analog spricht sehr dafür, dass der gesamte Empfang nicht so dolle ist - also vlt mal die Dose checken lassen. bzw evlt. würden im Haus im Laufe der Zeit mehr Dosen/TV-Geräte mit ins Netz genommen, und dann reicht der Hausverstärker nicht mehr aus.


Bei mir (unitymedia) kam übrigens ein Techniker kostenlos, als ich von Problemen berichtete. Vlt. geht das bei Kabel D ja auch, zumindest für nen check. Man kann ja auch sagen, dass man evlt. Interesse an Zusatzprogrammen hat, aber nicht mal ARD HD korrekt empfangen kann, so dass die Nutzung von PayTV allgemein nicht möglich zu sein scheint.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2012)

Ich dachte analog gibt es gar nicht mehr?


----------



## batmaan (4. Juli 2012)

geil, dhl hat mein TV verloren -.-


----------



## NCphalon (4. Juli 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Danke für die ausführlichen Antworten  Freut mich, dass ich HD damit sehen kann. Private Sender will ich vorerst nicht sehen, erst wenn sie gratis sind.
> Heute bekomme ich den TV und mach den Suchlauf. @Timsu, wollte vorbeugen.
> Werd mich dann melden wenn ich fragen hab.


 
Zumindest bei KD sind die Privaten HD sender "kostenlos", wenn du noch irgendein Paket für Digitales Fernsehn mitbestellst, lohnt sich mMn schon.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich dachte analog gibt es gar nicht mehr?


 
Nur Antenne und Satellit, Kabel Analog wird angeblich frühestens 2014 abgeschaltet, eher später.


----------



## batmaan (4. Juli 2012)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Zumindest bei KD sind die Privaten HD sender "kostenlos", wenn du noch irgendein Paket für Digitales Fernsehn mitbestellst, lohnt sich mMn schon.



Muss ich ein Paket dazubuchen um die privaten Sender zu empfangen? Um welche Pakete handelt es sich ?


----------



## Timsu (4. Juli 2012)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Nur Antenne und Satellit, Kabel Analog wird angeblich frühestens 2014 abgeschaltet, eher später.


 
Das wird sich noch eine ganze Weile herauszögern.
Bei Satellit ging vorher viel Geld durch die belegten Transponderplätze verloren, bei Kabel sind es kaum Mehrkosten wenn die Analogen Sender zusätzlich laufen.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> Muss ich ein Paket dazubuchen um die privaten Sender zu empfangen? Um welche Pakete handelt es sich ?


 
Also, bei unitymedia ist es so (und Kabel D wird ähnlich sein): Öff Recht. sind digital IMMER frei empfangbar, auch ohne Zusatzkarte oder so. Dann gibt es für 2€ im Monat auch eine Freischaltung für die "normalen" privaten Sender in digialter SD-Qualität, was auch schon viel besser ist als das normale analoge Bild. Du kriegst dafür eine Karte, die kommt in ein passendes CI-Modul, und das wiederum kommt in den LCD - das Modul musst Du kaufen oder kannst es für 2€ / Monat mieten, also mit Miete sind es dann am Ende insgesamt 4€/Monat. 

Wenn Du die normalen privaten Sender auch in HD haben willst, kostet das nochmal einen Aufpreis von 4€/Monat. Und eventuell gibt es auch Programmpakete, bei denen die privaten in HD mit dabei sind - das sind aber dann Pakete, die eher ab 109€ aufwärts pro Monat kosten. 

Bei netcologne wiederum (alternativer Anbieter hier in Köln) kosten die normalen digitalen Privatsender in SD-Qualität KEINEN Aufpreis, aber wenn Du die in HD willst, kostet es direkt 6€/Monat OHNE dass da ein CI-Modul im Preis dabei ist, das kommt also noch dazu. Und bei vielen anderen Kabelanbietern gibt es die Privaten in HD noch nicht mal, auch Unitymedia und Netcologne haben die noch nicht sehr lange im Sortiment. 


Was es genau kostet, findest Du aber bei Kabel D.


ps: wie jetzt Fernseher weg? Was für einer isses denn, wo bestellt? Und wirklich weg, oder ist nur der Sendungsstatus unklar?


@Threshold: das wird noch eine ganze Weile dauern, bis Kabel analog auch weg ist, denn die Kabelbetreiber kämpfen eh um Kunden, die würden sich ins eigene Knie schiessen, wenn die ihre "alten" Kunden dazu zwingen würden, sich nen Receiver anzuschaffen (hat bei weitem noch nicht jeder Haushalt nen LCD mit internem DVB-C-Receiver). Weg vom Fenster sind nur analoges Antennen-TV (schon länger) und analoges SAT.


----------



## batmaan (4. Juli 2012)

Herbboy deine Antworten sind einfach nur toll 

also DHL meinte, dass das Paket iwo verloren gegangen sein muss. Das wird noch dauern und es wird ein Nachforschungsauftrag von redcoon eingeleitet.
Ich glaub ich lasses bei den kostenlosen HD Sendern. Nix extra. 
Es freut mich aber, dass mein TV dvb c hat. So brauch ich, wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, kein extra HD Receiver.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2012)

Genau, Du brauchst keinen extra Receiver nur wegen HD. Du musst halt bei den nicht-öfftl rechtlichen beim Kabelanbieter monatlich was zahlen, wenn Du die sehen willst - für HD dann nochmal etwas mehr. 


ps: was sagt denn die Sendungsverfolgung? Wie groß ist das Gerät?


----------



## batmaan (4. Juli 2012)

Also der hängt laut der Paketverfolgung seid 3 Tagen im Paketzentrum. Normal dauert das 3 std. , sagte mir die Dame und es müsste schon längst da sein. Ist 46" groß der TV, also schon großes Paket.


----------



## batmaan (4. Juli 2012)

wie ist das eigentlich mit internet gehen mit dem tv? Brauch ich dafür ein extra wlan stick? es geht um den tv Samsung UE46EH5450 117 cm (46 Zoll) LED-Backlight-Fernseher (Full-HD, 100Hz CMR, DVB-T/C, Smart TV) schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2012)

Also, 46 Zoll wird an sich normalerweise eher per Speditionsservice inkl Terminvereinbarung geliefert - kann es sein, dass Du irgendeine email übersehen hast oder so? Zumindest wäre es möglich, dass das nicht mit dem normalen DHL-Fahrer kommt und vielleicht deswegen "hängt" ? 


Für INternet musst du den per LAN-Kabel mit dem Router verbinden, WLAN geht per Stick, wobei Du da mal recherchieren muss, ob jeder Stick geht oder evlt. nur einer speziell von Samsung.


----------



## batmaan (4. Juli 2012)

ne, das ist ganz normales Paket. Das ist ärgerlich.

Ich hoffe mein belkin stick klappt.

edit: juhuu es wurde gefunden  heute kommt der TV.


----------



## batmaan (7. Juli 2012)

so tv ist da und hd sender auch. alles jut. zdf info und neo sind aber nicht in hd, oder?


----------



## keinnick (7. Juli 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> so tv ist da und hd sender auch. alles jut. zdf info und neo sind aber nicht in hd, oder?


 
Nein, nur das "normale" ZDF. Hier findest Du bei Bedarf eine Übersicht, was in HD ausgestrahlt wird und was nicht.


----------



## Timsu (7. Juli 2012)

Also über Sat bekommt man sowohl info als auch neo in HD.


----------



## batmaan (7. Juli 2012)

ok danke. wenn ich für 4€ den monat hd möchte, sind dann auch die sender wie espn oder mtv entschlüsselt oder kostet das dann wieder was extra?


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> ok danke. wenn ich für 4€ den monat hd möchte, sind dann auch die sender wie espn oder mtv entschlüsselt oder kostet das dann wieder was extra?



Du musst da genau nachsehen und unterscheiden:

- es gibt eine Gebühr, damit Du ÜBERHAUPT andere Sender digital schauen kannst außer öffentl. rechtlich
- DAZU kommt NOCH eine Gebühr, wenn du von den privaten Sendern auch einige in HD sehen willst wie RTL, SAT1 usw.
- und DAZU kommt noch eine Gebühr für "Sondersender" wie espn usw., und die müssen auch nicht unbedingt in HD verfügbar sein.


Schau mal genau beim Anbieter, welche Sender es überhaupt gibt und welche davon auch in HD. Und schau Dir die Programmpakete an, da steht dann dabei, welche Sender drin sind und ob HD oder nicht. 



Es kann auch so sein: 4€ für DVB-C, nochmal 10€ für "Sondersender" wie espn oder History Channel usw. und DAZU nochmal 4€, um von diesen Sendern MANCHE in HD zu bekommen.


----------



## batmaan (7. Juli 2012)

da ich festgestellt habe, dass FIFA auf diesem Teil soo geil aussieht bin ich kaum zum TV schauen gekommen. Deshalb bin ich zum Entschluss gekommen, dass es sich für mich nicht lohnt. Hauptsache ich kann Sportschau in HD sehen, das reicht


----------

